
Chapel 1.15.0 Released - benstrumental
http://chapel.cray.com/download.html
======
benstrumental
Here's the change log linked from the downloads page:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/chapel-
lang/chapel/release...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/chapel-
lang/chapel/release/1.15/CHANGES.md)

